# Moving AlphaCAM Tool Settings (profiles) to new computer



## seipcr (Mar 4, 2014)

Hello, I am new to this forum, I am not a user of the machines nor software. However, one of my customers is and I am their IT person. They had an older computer that was running the AlphaCAM software and the Northwood CNC machines (I hope I said that correctly). In any event, after I built and setup the new computer, installed AlpahCAM v 7 on it, the person that typically runs the machines from this computer stated that his "tool profiles" had not been transferred. After many calls to Northwood, etc. I thought I might have more luck here. NW basically said to just copy the LICOMDIR and LICOMDAT folders to the new machine and that would bring the users "tool profiles" over. Except that no matter how many times I did this the "custom profiles" (that he showed me on the old computer) never showed up on the new computer/install of AlpahCAM. We tried the newest version of the software and then eventually went back to the exact same version as on the old computer to see if that would help, it did not. Has anyone here had to do this same basic procedure (putting a new computer in place of old one, transferring your 'custom' settings?
I would greatly appreciate any help or suggestions from the members here. So far their vendors have been of no use.
Thank you in advance.
J. Spencer


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Spencer, welcome to Router Forums, glad to see you are eager to learn, I'm positive the members of the community would be more than willing to answer any questions you have


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Headscraper (Mar 7, 2014)

The new alphacam should install over the top of the old version keeping your tools in place but failing that or if it is a new PC like is the case with you...

Have you directed Alphacam to the correct folder location? And have you put the tools in the correct folder location? Usually C:\Alphacam\LICOMDAT\Rtools
And configure your folder settings to point to the LICOMDAT & LICOMDIR folders.
File>Configure>System>Location of LICOMDAT & LICOMDIR .

I would not copy/replace the whole of LICOMDAT and LICOMDIR over like you described. This could delete new and updated files from the new installation.

Try backing up LICOMDIR and LICOMDAT somewhere safe and just add the things you need to the new installation. eg Add any custom tools to C:\Alphacam\LICOMDAT\RTools.Alp and posts to C:\Alphacam\LICOMDAT\RPosts.Alp 

Maybe also check the file extension of the tools eg, Router tools=.art, Mill tools=.amt, Stone tools=.ast ...and so on. So check what Module of Alphacam you are running and that you are not trying to load Mill tools in to Alphacam Router for example.

Hope this helps


----------



## Headscraper (Mar 7, 2014)

If it is a new Alphacam version I'm guessing you are entitled to support.
Phone Alphacam and get them to send you a Portal account creation email.
If you are not entitled to support then it might be worth paying for it and raising a technical support case on the Alphacam Support Portal.


----------



## BCK (Feb 23, 2014)

Have you tried taking the new version totally off the new system...copy and install the old one from the old computer,test the old to make sure the transfer didn't change anything,,as file paths/attatchments may , then if what was said above is correct..install the new version over the old one on the new computer...and all old info should be kept....


----------

